# Need a prop rehub



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=rehub+propellers&btnG=Google+Search&cts=1238642392080&aq=f&oq=


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks, but I know how to use google and a phone book. 

I was looking for a recommendation.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Jason,

CFP aka Ron has been MIA for some time now.

I have heard nothing but good about "Halls". I think they are in Christmas?

Halls Propeller Service
Write a review
24700 East Colonial Drive
Christmas Florida, FL 32709
(407) 568-5506[ch8206]
(321) 363-7521[ch8206] - Mobile


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

X2 what CaptnRon said.

I known Ron"the prop artist" at CFP and now he is gone. So I switched to Halls' racing propellers in Christmas.

He had done my props work done and always get a good results from him. He is offshore boat driver for his hobby like a "poker run" and he knows his stuff about props.

I highly recommend him.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks guys, I will give them a call.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

A simple rehub is cake work for any prop shop. 

Hall's is a good shop, no doubt, but there may be a local shop that is serviced by General Propeller, and they too do great work.

GP delivers all over the state, picks up too. Most shops that don't have a relationship with a local prop shop uses them, and has a set pick-up an delivery schedule. Ask around at some local shops, maybe save you a long trip.


----------

